
Playing with Ember.js - joshuacc
http://ngauthier.com/2012/02/playing-with-ember.html
======
ngauthier
Hey all,

Just wanted to mention I'm new to ember and probably got some stuff wrong.
Please help out with constructive criticism in the post's comments.

Thanks! xoxo @ngauthier

~~~
peterbessman
Good stuff, I found it useful info whilst trying to decide between Backbone
and Ember for a project.

~~~
joshontheweb
what did you decide and why?

------
skilesare
I've been playing with ember also. It gets better. I'm trying to look to where
ember will be vs. where it is now. The documentation leaves a lot to be
desired. But they are working on it. Here is the todo gist that peter posted
today on irc: <https://gist.github.com/1856842#comments>

------
moe
I've also jumped on the Ember bandwagon and can't recommend it highly enough.
The babushka design-philosophy provides huge code-leverage. Take 500 lines
written against another framework, chances are Ember can do it in 250.

